#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
<cwayne> hey, does an app usually sit in "Pending Review" for a month?  or was mine forgotten :(
<dpm> cwayne, which app is it?
<cwayne> dpm: unity-lens-vm
<dholbach> dpm, first test-push: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/tahrir/changes/2?start_revid=2 :-)
<dpm> dholbach, nice.
<dholbach> I'll experiment a bit before turning it on
<dpm> cwayne, if no one from the ARB is around to do the review, you might want to send a reminder to the ubuntu-app-devel(AT)lists(DOT)ubuntu(DOT)com list
<dpm> or actually,
<dpm> I think if you add the reminder as feedback on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/feedback/ it should land on the arb list
<dholbach> dpm, for now I'm happy with my tests: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews
<dholbach> I'll play around with it a bit more tomorrow
<dholbach> also I moved lp:apps-brancher over to ~ubuntu-app-review-contributors
<dholbach> I'll do a full test run tomorrow and then cron it
<dpm> nice
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-12
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> dholbach: hi, that app brancher looks useful
<dholbach> nice :)
 * ajmitch had mostly just done manual imports into branches
<dholbach> bug 1011532 is something I need to deal with somehow
<dholbach> 1010830 might be good to get sorted out too, before putting the importer into cron
<ajmitch> in a few cases the submitter has a branch already
<ajmitch> it'd be cool to parse the initial comment & look for a lp: ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch, can you file a bug about that?
<ajmitch> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<dholbach> can somebody help me make a decision on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/apps-brancher/+bug/1012098?
<dpm> cielak, did you resubmit harmonyseq to myapps
<dpm> ?
<cielak> dpm: I have never thought I need to, developers who wanted to have their app copied from oneiric to precise were asked just to drop an e-mail
<dpm> cielak, yeah, I'd recommend to resubmit, the apps are not copied automatically
<cielak> dpm: I have asked ajmitch recently about the status of harmonyseq, and I had an impression that there is a really good progress - do I need to resubmit it even though?
<dpm> cielak, afaik, it's up to the app developers to resubmit their apps for a new distro series. I'm mentioning it because I had a look through the queue and say yours as 'Published' on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/?state=Published rather than on 'Pending Review' (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/) - of course, I'm just an outside observer, so if ajmitch is doing the review, he's got the final say and knows what he's talking about :)
<dpm> so you might want to double check with him
<cielak> dpm: right, it seems it will indeed be the best to get in touch with him - yet thanks for making me aware of this potential issue :)
<dpm> np ;-)
<dholbach> can somebody please have a look at lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens and see if I made the changes correctly?
<dholbach> (r2-5)
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar, highvoltage: ^
 * highvoltage is checking it out now..
<highvoltage> dholbach: I'm a bit foggy on this, are unity lenses supposed to be in usr/bin/? (there's a usr/bin/unity-lens-vm in there)
<highvoltage> (well, in the resulting binary package, at least)
<dholbach> I compared it with the askubuntu package and that's how I came up with it
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> the copyright file (and other related files) are now allowed to go into the /usr/share/doc/$packagename/ directory, which we encourage now, but it's probably not strictly necessary
<dholbach> that'll make the package easier to review :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: looks good to me
<dholbach> highvoltage, also the usr/bin/ thing?
<highvoltage> dholbach: well, I'm a bit fuzzy on that, I know there's *an* exception for unity lenses, just not sure which it is, but I guess that's it. but if ajmitch/wendar/stgraber can confirm then it will get a +1 from me
<highvoltage> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pnn9e/
<highvoltage> I hate it when people do that
<stgraber> highvoltage, dholbach: everything that can should go in /opt, exceptions are the dbus service file, the lens/scopes files and the usual /usr/share/doc/<package name>/ stuff
<stgraber> anything outside of /opt needs to be properly namespaced using the package name to avoid any potential conflict
<dholbach> stgraber, highvoltage: I just updated the branch - is it better now?
<stgraber> (/usr/share/doc/<package name>/ does it by design, the others should use <package name>_ as filenames, or similar)
<stgraber> dholbach: I'll let highvoltage look at it, I'm quite busy this week and need to get some lunch if I want to still be somewhat productive this afternoon
<dholbach> stgraber, bon appetit
<highvoltage> dholbach: that looks perfect
<highvoltage> dholbach: (although I haven't tested the actual lens)
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> how would I follow up in the discussion with the updated app?
<dholbach> highvoltage, ^
<highvoltage> dholbach: the right place for that is probably https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/
<dholbach> ok
 * highvoltage adds link to bzr branch to there
<dholbach> on the feedback page?
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> oh I see I can't just add comments...
<highvoltage> dholbach: I guess you're asking more for the submitter than yourself?
<highvoltage> I'll put it to vote on the arb list, I think you're on there, at least
<dholbach> yes, I'm on there - it just wasn't clear to me where discussion happens
<dholbach> and where I'd say "here's a branch, can somebody double check?"
<asomething> comments on the feedback page don't send any email to the list. I think there's a bug for that somewhere
<dholbach> ah yes
<highvoltage> dholbach: I send an email to the list putting it to a vote
<highvoltage> s/send/sent/g
<dholbach> highvoltage, you're a hero
<dholbach> it was nice to see that it wasn't actually that hard with a good example to look at
<ajmitch> highvoltage: did you see a file in /usr/bin in the AU lens?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: dholbach fixed it in the last revision
<ajmitch> in the au lens or the vm lens?
<highvoltage> oops, vm lens
<highvoltage> ajmitch: au lens?
<ajmitch> highvoltage: askubuntu lens, sorry
<ajmitch> for some reason my laptop just locked up...
<ajmitch> or at least X did, I can still ssh in
 * ajmitch doesn't like the look of those errors in syslog
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-13
<ajmitch> highvoltage: checked over the vm lens, first thing I spotted was mentioned by stgraber earlier - files outside of /opt need to be namespaced, so directories should be like /usr/share/unity/lenses/extra-unity-lens-vm/
<ajmitch> & /usr/share/dbus-1/services/extras-unity-lens-vm.service
 * ajmitch shall reply on list as well
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, highvoltage, dpm, does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/AppsBranches look alright to you?
<dholbach> it's not yet linked from anywhere,  but I wanted to put it out there nonetheless
<dpm> dholbach, looking...
<dpm> dholbach, looks good. 2 things: it might be worth mentioning from which myapps queues (needs information, pending review, etc) it pulls apps from, and a bit more information on the purpose of the tool (i.e. same as we were taling about the other day: making it easier to contribute to reviews, etc)
<dholbach> dpm, yes, makes sense
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> updated
<highvoltage> dholbach: it certainly looks very useful, can't think of anything that should change
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> What is the process for joining the ARB helpers team?
<dholbach> I think it'd be good to invite a couple more people to help out
<dholbach> highvoltage, ajmitch, wendar: ^ do you know?
<highvoltage> I can't remember seeing a wiki page about it. Might be a good idea to set that up with all the details. (I think currently they have to request to join the LP team and poke one of the admins of the team)
<dholbach> ok, I'll blog about it - if you want, you could just take the text and stick it on the right wiki page? :)
<dholbach> I'll also suggest to join the IRC channel, mailing list and add some notes
<highvoltage> dholbach: sounds good! you're making me feel bad for not having more time for things like that... but thanks for doing so :)
<dholbach> if we get more hands on board that should help :)
<dholbach> and don't feel bad :)
<dholbach> highvoltage, dpm, mhall119: how does http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/apps-a-success.html look?
<highvoltage> dholbach: looks good
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you think you could advertise http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/06/making-apps-in-ubuntu-a-success/ with the ubuntuappdev accounts?
<mhall119> dpm: I'll post it on FB and G+, if you can tweet it
<dholbach> fantastic
<dpm> thanks mhall119, I'll tweet in a minute. Sorry dholbach for the delay, I'm on a conversation with steveedwards to set up the landing page
<dholbach> no worries
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-14
<ajmitch> highvoltage: finally got around to replying on-list :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: ah, nice feedback, thanks
<ajmitch> I should actually have some free time tonight to add the metadata back into the askubunt-lens & beg for votes again
 * ajmitch was going to do it last night, but got caught up helping a friend with his compsci study :)
<highvoltage> oh I could write the book on "was going to do that last night, but..."
<ajmitch> I have this funny feeling that the majority of the ARB are a little busy right now:)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> yeah I got a phone call last night asking for study help, he had his exam today
<ajmitch> how's edubuntu stuff coming along? :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: it's going ok
<highvoltage> where "ok" means "quite well actually"
<ajmitch> great
<highvoltage> ajmitch: we finally have our zatabs ordered. I need to poke the zentyal guys to find out how the schooltool integration is going
<ajmitch> at least someone's getting things done, I've still got a few works items to tackle :)
<ajmitch> do you know how the ubuntu on zatab work is going?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: we have some good package selection updates so far, still need to add a mindmapping tool, probably going with vym since all the other nice ones are in java. kubuntu got 'pairs' in the archives today so we need to add that to seeds too.
<highvoltage> ajmitch: it's been a while since I spoke to Darkwing, I haven't seen him on IRC recently. last I heard it booted Ubuntu fine but with a black screen
<highvoltage> ajmitch: I wouldn't be surprised if that's been fixed by now
<highvoltage> ajmitch: you run android on yours?
<ajmitch> yeah I've got to find out how to get an image onto the microsd & get ubuntu booting
<ajmitch> still android on it, yes
<ajmitch> it's a little slow at times
<ajmitch> back in a few
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, thanks for the review
<dholbach> ajmitch, I was quite sure that something still was broken about it, so I'll have another look :)
<ajmitch> heh ok :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, and thanks for the feedback on the apps-brancher bug reports
<ajmitch> sorry I didn't file that bug that I mentioned, I was using my tablet at the time :)
<dholbach> ah yes :)
<dholbach> no worries
<ajmitch> with all the branches being writable by the contributors team, we may want to think about who we let join
<ajmitch> at the moment the only admin is dpm, I think
<ajmitch> who shows up as soon as I mention him...
<dholbach> ajmitch, the apps-brancher is not very clever about branches, right now it just pushes them regardless of what's in there - I saw the branches as a basis to start working on
<dholbach> so I don't have to worry about merging things back, auto-accepting merge proposals, etc etc
<ajmitch> dholbach: the bug about repacking .deb packages might be useful for languages like python, but we'd definitely ask for source for anything compiled
<dholbach> ajmitch, totally
<dholbach> ajmitch, that's why I had a look at the dotdeb backend
<dholbach> but it seems like it still needs a bit of work
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> I looked into packaging it, so we can install it on holba.ch, but something didn't work and I had to move on to other things
<dholbach> also there's a PDF pkgme backend which might be nice to have
<ajmitch> .jar files would always be compiled bytecode afaik, so I think you won't need to spend effort on importing those for open source apps
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<dholbach> what I love is that we exercise all parts of the infrastructure, so that should help fixing bugs
<ajmitch> PDFs, we currently don't handle pure-content submissions
<dholbach> ah, good to know
<ajmitch> the ARB (currently) has a fairly limited set of apps to approve
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines has the summary we agreed on at the top
 * ajmitch thinks most of the problems are people finding time to work on reviewing
<ajmitch> thanks for the quick summary of low-hanging fruit there
<dholbach> cool, I'm glad it's useful
<dholbach> I'll get back to work on the vm lens in a bit
 * ajmitch isn't entirely sure of what limitations you'd have on myapps, I don't think there are many
<ajmitch> as someone in the contributors team, about the only thing you wouldn't be able to do is push to the PPA
<dholbach> and that's totally fine
<dholbach> I still feel I have to learn the ropes :)
<ajmitch> right, just something to keep in mind for people wanting to help out, I think :)
 * ajmitch needs to take a week off work to catch up with everything :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, I hope we can invite some folks into helping out
<dholbach> ajmitch, also dpm is preparing a few "app dev days" next week - maybe it'd be worth having a session about how to help the ARB
<dholbach> or demo'ing how the average app is /opt-ified
<ajmitch> possibly useful
<dholbach> reboot, brb
<dholbach> ajmitch, would you have any more use-cases for https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkgme/+bug/1013083?
<ajmitch> dholbach: version for debian/changelog can be pulled from a few places
<dholbach> ah yes
 * ajmitch can't think of anything else right now
<ajmitch> I'm sure there'll be other things that can be deduced
<dholbach> yes, I think so too
<dholbach> I just had a quick call with jml about the bug
<dholbach> and I'll try to put together a hack which can deal with this maybe :)
<ajmitch> like detecting the existence of test suites, but I think dh handles that pretty well at the moment
<dholbach> the discussion came up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkgme/+bug/1004505
<ajmitch> a whole pile of examples there :)
<dholbach> they're all knitted the same way IIRC
<dholbach> I think this would help turn pkgme into a swiss-army knife for packaging
<dholbach> which would be nice
<dholbach> forget about running dh-make, use pkgme instead :-D
<ajmitch> people will still come up with weird & wonderful ways to structure their upstream source
<dholbach> and then we'll improve pkgme :)
<ajmitch> arghl dput
 * ajmitch really has to change the default target for when arguments are passed in the wrong order
 * ajmitch sees a 72MB submission that's most likely going to have to be rejected
<ajmitch> dholbach: I think with your imported branches, we need a way of adding reviewer-only comments on the myapps submissions so that I can hit the queue & look at a branch linked from a comment there
<dholbach> ajmitch, yeah, that'd be nice
<dholbach> can you add a comment?
<dholbach> maybe we can find a clever regex before we can talk the myapps into providing a minimal api :)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> think about what we need before we file too many bug reports :)
<dholbach> and if we hack it together so it works and we can use it for a while and see how it works for us, it'll be easier to convince the myApps team :)
<ajmitch> ok, I've asked for info for a few apps that had .deb submissions & sent out a nag email for votes
<ajmitch> dholbach: do you have the appropriate superpowers to invite me to the ubuntu organisation on trello?
 * ajmitch wonders how we should handle the diversity of (human) languages that we seem to be getting in apps :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, awesome
<dholbach> let me see if I do
<dholbach> ajmitch, no, I don't think I do - but jcastro should
<dholbach> maybe dpm too?
<dpm> dholbach, what's up? I got disconnected and I can't read the backlog
<dholbach> <ajmitch> dholbach: do you have the appropriate superpowers to invite me to the ubuntu organisation on trello?
<dpm> I don't have supercow Trello powers, I'm afraid
<dpm> jcastro has
<ajmitch> jono: this app showdown is going to put a fair bit of pressure on getting a number of apps reviewed & published if (community) voting doesn't start until they're done
<jono> ajmitch, what do you mean?
<ajmitch> while it ought to be a lot easier to bash the packages into shape if they're all using quickly, we haven't had many people voting lately
<jono> right
<ajmitch> I like the contest idea, I just worry that it'll bottleneck on 3 or 4 of us
<jono> so dholbach is going to help grow arb-helpers to get people helping with any packaging issues (should be minimal as we require quickly), but yeah, it will require the ARB to be responsive to votes
<jono> I am sure we can expedite it fairly quickly though
<jono> I think it will be awesome to bring all these new apps in :-)
<ajmitch> we'll just have to work hard to clear the current queue as much as possible before then
 * ajmitch should really run off to work before he's late :)
<ajmitch> I'll be back online in a few
<ajmitch> so I guess I probably won't be able to enter the competition? :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-15
<dpm> hi everyone
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-16
<mhall119> wendar: ajmitch: stgraber: if you guys want to be on the upstream targets trello board, please send me your usernames
<wendar> mhall119: looks like you already found mine, thanks!
<mhall119> :)
<ajmitch> mhall119: just ajmitch@gmail.com
<mhall119> ajmitch: thanks
<ajmitch> thank you
<mhall119> thanks everyone for getting the AskUbuntu lens published!
 * ajmitch wonders how long before it shows up in the software center
<mhall119> I don't know, I've been checking already though ;)
<ajmitch> copying across to extras.u.c is automatic but not instant
<mhall119> <whine>but I want it nooooowwwww</whine>
<ajmitch> sorry :)
<mhall119> no you're not
<ajmitch> no, I'm impatient as well
 * ajmitch saw a couple of other submissions that were nearly 100% there, just some small tweaks to make
<ajmitch> they were submitted with most of the files in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com as required, which is great
<ajmitch> less patching to do
<mhall119> btw, I sent dholbach an MP to fix the vm-lens
<mhall119> having them in bzr branches makes that so easy
<ajmitch> great, thanks
<mhall119> w 25
<highvoltage> 
<ajmitch> highvoltage: I agree
<highvoltage> good, having that arguement would've taken us a whole month.
